# Breeders in California?



## RoxyGirl2012 (Dec 21, 2012)

Does anyone have recommendations on reputable German Shepherd breeders in California?


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I got my puppy from a breeder in El Cajon... She's not always super easy to deal with personality wise but she's been breeding and been involved in the sports world for over 30 years(she was one of the founding members of the original shutzhund club in San Diego).

It depends on what you're looking for too... Her dogs are generally German showline and working line crosses but she occasionally has all black working line litters. She does ship too if you're not in Southern California.

I have been very happy with my pup from her and there are a few others on this forum that have dogs from her as well. If you're interested I can PM you her information... She does have some litters now I think.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Can you give a bit of information on what you're looking for? What line (working, show, american, ddr). What type of personality/characteristics?
What are your plans for the dog? Showing, sport, family pet companion? Are you willing to have a puppy shipped from a reputable breeder not in California? 

The more information you can give about what you want, the better people here can set you on the track to a good breeder that breeds what you're looking for.


----------



## RoxyGirl2012 (Dec 21, 2012)

I am looking for a family companion dog as my top priority. I have a 2 year old son and would like a great all around family dog. I am pretty open to all the different lines of the GSD. I really just want a good "fit" for my family. It is important that the dog be sound in temperament and not timid, shy or fear aggressive.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Well I would recommend my breeder for a good 'pet dog'. She also has trained adult dogs from time to time, usually retired breeding females or young females or males that ended up not going into her breeding program. I'm not a mother nor do I know your experience with dogs but I'd be nervous with a puppy and two year old but that's just me! My puppy has been very good and gentle with children though... He's very confident, he's never spooked and he's extremely laid back.

Jackie(the breeder) also stands behind her dogs for life, I've emailed her a few times since I've had my pup and she answered my questions no issues! She's breeding more for healthy well tempered dogs then for show or sport specifically now that's she older and can no longer compete herself in sports.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I PM'd you her info if you wanted to have a look at her website.  Good luck in your search and I'm sorry if you live in northern California, I'm not familiar with any breeders in that area.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Where in CA, north, south, central?


----------



## RoxyGirl2012 (Dec 21, 2012)

I am located in Sacramento, CA.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I got my dog from Von Falconer's in Bonny Doon, CA - santa cruz county, about 3 hours south of you. Here are some photos of our girl, 2 1/2 years old.








[/IMG]








[/IMG]

She is working stock, very large for a female 84-88lbs, the breeder expected her to be more in the 75lb range. Her sister is smaller like that but her brother is huge. If you are interested, I would really speak with someone there about the temperament you want in a dog. They also do training and focus on protection work. Our dog and her sister, seemed to be very high drive, independent dogs, needed a lot of training and work. My dog hated obedience training, all she wanted to do was go on agility equipment. Things are definitely better now that she is older, great with our cats. Fun loving but protective personality. Her brother was very sweet and seemed easier to control. I know two other people in the area that have males from this breeder and they seem to be fine. My husband's friend has 11 year old black make, 125 lbs, very good dog - even around his new baby, but this dog got a two week intensive training course when it was younger. This man also had a female from him that died of cancer when she was 9 or 10 that was more intense than his male.

Also I had an issue in not getting my AKC papers, but everybody else I spoke with has not had an issue with that. Their dogs come with a good, comprehensive booklet about puppy care, training hand signals, commands in different languages, and 4 free training sessions which would be hard since you are far away.

My mother lives in Davis and I've gone there and back in a day.


----------



## RoxyGirl2012 (Dec 21, 2012)

Thank you, Gretchen! Have you had any health concerns with her? Does she have a strong confident personality?


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

RoxyGirl2012 said:


> Thank you, Gretchen! Have you had any health concerns with her? Does she have a strong confident personality?


She had chronic colitis, which was probably related to frequent treatments of giardia. We changed her diet to prepared raw food and she is doing great! She definitely has a strong personality, a bit dominant, likes to be dominant dog in the neighborhood and most dogs willing to bow down to her, except for two male snow-type dogs in the 150lb range. Overall I'd say she is confident, but not as confident as some dogs in the "masters" class at the training facility we go to. She reacted to some unusually activity (trainer on metal jumping stilts). Also she was fine with fireworks when we first got her, but last year some creep blew off 2 m80 type bombs very close to us, so now she has panic when she hears fireworks.

She has no HD, we recently got x-rays of her lower spine and hips and the vet said her bones look good(she had some muscle strain/sprain).


----------



## LoveGSD's (Aug 22, 2009)

Carrie, we also have gotten dogs from Jackie and are very happy with the dogs. They are well tempered and beautiful dogs and she is always ready to answer any problems that you might have.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hard to find breeders in CA I tried looking around myself but lots of them have roached and sagged backs.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

@RoxyGirl2012

It's difficult to find German shepherd breeders the good ones. I found some better ones up in Oregon though that's possible for me but anyways. California German Shepherd Puppies for sale, - Deblyn's German Shepherds - Stevinson, California Us German Shepherd Dog Kennels CA German Shepherds Kennels GSD Testimonials from 2012, German Shepherd Puppies purchased from Von Ward Kennels in East San Diego, California CA Beautiful German Shepherd Puppies For Sale Califorina's Old Fashion Large German Shepherd Dogs Index 
Let me know if these are good enough. I've been doing lots of research so that someday I will find the perfect breeder for me or I just might go to different breeders.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

WitmerTysonimports.com

Randy Tyson. Hands done. 

Adlerstein.com Anne Kent. Same thing, as with Ajay Patila. Know all 3, have seen dogs from all 3. 

I am in the Bay Area this week and already stopped by the Menlo SCH club to say hello.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

@Smithie86 I am applying for an internship over at tyson kennels!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

You are both asking at the same time-so here are some other choices

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...4-difficult-find-german-shepherd-breeder.html


----------



## 4score (Nov 4, 2011)

We've gotten our last 2 shepherds from index in Roseville. Quality dogs with sound temperments and structure from an amazing breeder.

Mark


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

@4score looks like a good place! What's your reference on them?


----------



## 4score (Nov 4, 2011)

Lobobear44 said:


> @4score looks like a good place! What's your reference on them?


I'm not sure I understand your question "my reference". My reference is that I have received two high quality GSDs from this breeder. The county SAR and sheriff departments use her and she is well known in this region. She travels extensively in Germany and researches her lines. She does not advertise and doesn't need to.

There's many pictures of her dogs on her web page....here's ours at 1-year.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Julia Priest of Sontausen is located in Galt (near Lodi), she breeds working line dogs. Many are rather high in energy and drive, but if you have an active lifestyle and are committed to training, they make wonderful companion dogs.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Fiona is from Harvey Allen in Orange County. He picked her to be my service dog. Excellent temperament, calm, smart and resourceful.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RoxyGirl2012 (Dec 21, 2012)

Thank you ALL for the suggestions. I have made my decision and placed a deposit on a True Haus puppy out of Oroville, CA!  I liked being able to meet them and their dogs. I am looking forward to picking up my puppy in the not-so-near future. I have a long wait ahead of me...


----------



## KB007 (Aug 27, 2003)

RoxyGirl2012 said:


> Thank you ALL for the suggestions. I have made my decision and placed a deposit on a True Haus puppy out of Oroville, CA!  I liked being able to meet them and their dogs. I am looking forward to picking up my puppy in the not-so-near future. I have a long wait ahead of me...


:thumbup:


----------



## 2020palm (May 30, 2020)

Carriesue said:


> Well I would recommend my breeder for a good 'pet dog'. She also has trained adult dogs from time to time, usually retired breeding females or young females or males that ended up not going into her breeding program. I'm not a mother nor do I know your experience with dogs but I'd be nervous with a puppy and two year old but that's just me! My puppy has been very good and gentle with children though... He's very confident, he's never spooked and he's extremely laid back.
> 
> Jackie(the breeder) also stands behind her dogs for life, I've emailed her a few times since I've had my pup and she answered my questions no issues! She's breeding more for healthy well tempered dogs then for show or sport specifically now that's she older and can no longer compete herself in sports.


I totally agree. Our 4 year old was never left alone with our East German Shepard. The prey drive was to strong. Get a standard poodle until they’re older.


----------

